# already on cycle have questions



## cocoleveo7686 (Apr 15, 2014)

My stats are 6'1 255 and 20% bodyfat. So right now im on week 3 of a test c and anadrol cycle. This is my original layout.

Test c week 1-16 500 mg per week
Anadrol week 1-4 50-100mg per day

I had to drop the anadrol down because of severe back pumps. Ive put on 10 lbs and alot of strength. I know I will lose alot of bloat when I come off the anadrol which will leave me with 500mg test per week.

My questions are since this is my first cycle what else can I add? I want to now but as much bf without losing muscle. I wanted to add tren e at only 200mg per week for 10 weeks along with turnibol for the last 4-5. I was thinking the turinabol bc I dont want to get dry joints from winny.

I have both nolva and clomid for pct and aromasin to combat estrogen.


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 15, 2014)

You could add the Tren and Tbol like you are planing and will be a good run, but this is your first cycle and its better to keep it simple brother, I would run the test for 12 weeks, get back on anadrol at a lower dose I usually run it at 30 mg for 6 weeks. If your diet/cardio are in check you should stay full and burning fat nicely.


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 15, 2014)

Also Tren A would be a better choice if you can get it, since you are new to Tren and don't know your tolerance level or if you can handle the sides the short ester will clear faster out of your system to get the sides under control.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 2, 2014)

Im guessing this is not your first cycle? If its not i would go with tren a just so you could combat sides and jump off easy if you have bad sides. Also keep letro or prami on hand for prolactin. Sorry to hear about the back pumps they really cripple me.


----------

